# Los impresionantes 10000 de Blasita



## Peterdg

¡Hola Blasita!
¡Muchas felicidades por tus 10000 aportes!

​Tus contribuciones siempre muestran mucho sentido común, sin faralaes y siempre van al grano.

Espero que sigamos cruzándonos en este estupendo pueblo lingüístico.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Hector9

Felicidades Blasita por los 10.000 posts, siempre al pie del cañón!


----------



## albertovidal

Blasita:

*¡MIS ENORMES FELICITACIONES NO SÓLO POR LLEGAR A TUS  10 000 POSTS, SINO POR LA INCUESTIONABLE CALIDAD DE TUS COMENTARIOS!

**UN GRAN CARIÑO Y ¡VAMOS POR MÁS!

*Alberto


----------



## blasita

*Peter*: Un montón de gracias. Espero que este 'pueblo' pueda disfrutar de ti siempre. Eres un lujo de forero y de persona.

*Héctor*: ¡Qué agradable sorpresa verte por aquí! Muchas gracias.

*Alberto*: Que te voy a decir que tú no sepas ... Muchas gracias por ser tan buen forero y por tu amistad.


Un abrazo a los tres.


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades*, Blasita.  Mis mejores deseos para ti. 
Una cifra tan redonda merece una pequeña celebración.  (Lo siento, no he podido avisar a más gente). 

Un abrazo, 
Jordi


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Jordi.

No te creas, yo soy más de algo en plan familiar, pero también le hago a las juergas multitudinarias si es necesario. Pero a ver cómo doy yo ahora de comer y beber a tanta gente ...

Un abrazo. Te deseo todo lo mejor.


----------



## Pinairun

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Jordi.
> 
> No te creas, yo soy más de algo en plan familiar, pero también le hago a las juergas multitudinarias si es necesario. Pero a ver cómo doy yo ahora de comer y beber a tanta gente ...
> 
> Un abrazo. Te deseo todo lo mejor.



¿Conoces el milagro de _los panes y los peces_?
Si no, mejor que te vayas poniendo al día, porque la próxima la tienes ya mismo.

Más que muchas felicidades, deberíamos decirte ¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## blasita

Bueno, he hecho una incursión rápida en el mercado y esto es lo único que he podido encontrar: panes y peces.  A ver si alguien hace ahora el milagrito de turno.  Y mientras tanto voy a la bodega.

Pina, muchas gracias a ti; yo no he hecho absolutamente nada. No me cansaré de decir que todos tus comentarios en el foro son perfectos. Por ahí voy buscándolos a ver si puedo aprender algo, y siempre lo consigo. Y encima eres de lo más majo que hay. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## albertovidal

Mira, blasita.
Te he conseguido esto y esto   para que nos puedas atender, a todos los foreros que tanto te apreciamos, de la manera que te gustaría.
Y, ahora, ¡a disfrutarlo!


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Alberto, como siempre estás en todo. Un fuerte abrazo.

Además, ya he llamado a unos amigos que saben de cocina bastante más que yo: cocineros preparados para la acción.

A ver lo que nos pueden hacer. Esto promete.


----------



## albertovidal

blasita said:


> Gracias, Alberto, como siempre estás en todo. Un fuerte abrazo.
> 
> Además, ya he llamado a unos amigos que saben de cocina bastante más que yo: cocineros preparados para la acción.
> 
> A ver lo que nos pueden hacer. Esto promete.



¡Vale!, no te olvides que tengo 13 horas de viaje para llegar a Madrid. Así que prepara todo para la medianoche


----------



## blasita

albertovidal said:


> ¡Vale!, no te olvides que tengo 13 horas de viaje para llegar a Madrid. Así que prepara todo para la medianoche



No hay prisa ninguna. Siempre serás bienvenido.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A ver: entre el 17/3 y el 1/5 hay 45 días. ¡1000 en 45 días! ¡22 por día! Si no bajas el ritmo —y espero que no lo hagas—, para cuando haya que comerse las uvas vas a estar bien montada en los 15000. El 31 me voy a acordar de fijarme qué tal estuvo mi predicción. Mis mejores deseos para ti, estimada.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Se puede sobrevivir hasta los 10.000 posts?
Guau!!
Felicitaciones.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## blasita

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Si no bajas el ritmo —y espero que no lo hagas—, para cuando haya que comerse las uvas vas a estar bien montada en los 15000. El 31 me voy a acordar de fijarme qué tal estuvo mi predicción. Mis mejores deseos para ti, estimada.



Es bastante probable que lo baje pronto (y no te creas, que algunos hasta se van a alegrar ...).

Muchas gracias, Adolfo. Siempre es un placer leerte y aprender de ti. Un cordial saludo.



Vampiro said:


> ¿Se puede sobrevivir hasta los 10.000 posts?
> Guau!!
> Felicitaciones.
> Un abrazo.
> _



Se puede, se puede. Merece la pena con foreros como tú alrededor.

¡Qué sorpresa, Vampiro!  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Uf, acabo de pasar dos horas buscando una linterna que estuvo todo el tiempo delante de mis narices, riéndose en mi cara. Son cosas que pasan con la edad, como no darme cuenta de los 10.000 de mi querida blasita. Pero igual son imperdonables.

¡Sigue igual! (porque mejor es bastante difícil).

Un abrazo.


----------



## germanbz

Aunque llevo relativamente poco tiempo en el foro comparado con muchos de los que te están felicitando, quisiera unirme a las felicitaciones. Ya desde las primeras veces que entré a intervenir, me dí cuenta de alguien que siempre estaba atenta a contestar con un impecable tacto, claridad y conocimiento, un espejo para los nuevos participantes. Yo a los nuevos les recomendaría leerse las normas y leerse unos cuantos post de la autora de los 10.000.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Uf, acabo de pasar dos horas buscando una linterna que estuvo todo el tiempo delante de mis narices, riéndose en mi cara. Son cosas que pasan con la edad, como no darme cuenta de los 10.000 de mi querida blasita. Pero igual son imperdonables.
> ¡Sigue igual! (porque mejor es bastante difícil).
> Un abrazo.



Querido Oldy:

"No ha de ser dichoso el joven, sino el viejo que ha vivido una hermosa vida". Estoy segura de que tú la has tenido, la tienes y la tendrás. Y espero que los demás podamos seguir disfrutando de tu sabiduría y calidad humana mucho, mucho más tiempo.

Muchas gracias por todo.

Un fuerte abrazo.



germanbz said:


> Aunque llevo relativamente poco tiempo en el foro comparado con muchos de los que te están felicitando, quisiera unirme a las felicitaciones. Ya desde las primeras veces que entré a intervenir, me dí cuenta de alguien que siempre estaba atenta a contestar con un impecable tacto, claridad y conocimiento, un espejo para los nuevos participantes. Yo a los nuevos les recomendaría leerse las normas y leerse unos cuantos post de la autora de los 10.000.
> Enhorabuena.



Uy, no, ¡qué vergüenza! Seguro que he metido la pata en alguna que otra ocasión. Lo que más rabia me da es el hecho de que no me lo hayan dicho: esto es lo único que me preocupa, en el sentido de que pueda perjudicar a otros. En fin, soy bruta, simple y sincera, pero ya no voy a cambiar.

Germán, no sabes la ilusión que me hace que me felicites y cuánto te lo agradezco. La verdad es que yo no he hecho absolutamente nada más que poner mi mejor intención, pero ... ¡qué suerte tengo! La suerte de que me feliciten los foreros a los que más admiro (solo hay que mirar de aquí para arriba hasta llegar a arriba del todo). Un cordial saludo.


----------



## bondia

Blasita, mi única excusa por no haberte felicitado es que estaba de viaje hasta el 2 de mayo y luego no ví el hilo
Espero coincidir contigo en 10,000 posts más..
Un fuerte abrazo
bondia


----------



## blasita

Bondia, guapa: ¡qué ilusión! Muchas gracias.

Aquí no necesita 'excusa' nadie ... Y mucho menos tú ...  Recuerdo ahora lo que me solía decir mi abuela (hace ya como unos treinta y pico años, y ella entonces tenía unos noventa; por entonces yo tendría como de catorce a diecisiete, trabajaba a la vez que estudiaba y me solía quejar de vez en cuando): hay que celebrar todo, cada momento, cada día, cada mirada, cada palabra, todo. En aquel momento no lo entendía (¡para nada; estaba en otras cosas!), pero ahora sí que lo intento recordar día tras día.  Hay que celebrar lo bueno, que para malo ya tenemos muchas otras cosas. 

Por cierto, iba a adjuntar una imagen maja (no de internet), pero no sé cómo hacerlo ...  Si logro averiguar cómo, lo hago.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

blasita said:


> Querido Oldy:
> 
> "No ha de ser dichoso el joven, sino el viejo que ha vivido una hermosa vida". Estoy segura de que tú la has tenido, la tienes y la tendrás. Y espero que los demás podamos seguir disfrutando de tu sabiduría y calidad humana mucho, mucho más tiempo.



Querida blasita, ¡qué grato es encontrar a una persona joven (por edades, podrías ser hija mía) que piense así de los más viejos! Y tengo que agradecerte la alta opinión que tienes de mí. Opinión que, por cierto, hay quienes no comparten...


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Querida blasita, ¡qué grato es encontrar a una persona joven (por edades, podrías ser hija mía) que piense así de los más viejos! Y tengo que agradecerte la alta opinión que tienes de mí. Opinión que, por cierto, hay quienes no comparten...



Bueno ... Allá ellos ...

Oye, Oldy, que no estoy tan segura de eso de que podría ser tu hija ... Ay, Dios, que creo que igual me he quedado corta con mis cuentas  (a ver ...). Sé que quizás sea un poco tarde pero ... ¿me adoptáis, por favor?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

De tus propias palabras:


> ...hace ya como unos treinta y pico años, y ella entonces tenía unos noventa; por entonces yo tendría como de catorce a diecisiete...



35+17=52; 76-52=24 ¿te sorprendería ver a un padre de 24 años?

En cuanto a adoptarte, yo por mí, más que encantado. Me preocupa, sí, lo que pudiera pensar (¡y hacer!) mi esposa...


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> De tus propias palabras:
> 
> 
> 35+17=52; 76-52=24 ¿te sorprendería ver a un padre de 24 años?
> 
> En cuanto a adoptarte, yo por mí, más que encantado. Me preocupa, sí, lo que pudiera pensar (¡y hacer!) mi esposa...



Mi madre tenía apenas 22, creo .... Está claro que algunas cuentas me han fallado. Vamos, que de todas formas soy una cría.

Gracias, Oldy. Un saludito.


----------



## bondia

Acabamos de celebrar los 10000 posts de blasita, y hoy nos toca celebrar (con ella, espero) su cumpleaños
¡Muchas felicidades, amiga!
Un abrazo
bondia


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues tienes razón, mi buena bondia. ¿Y por qué a mí se me están pasando tantos acontecimientos importantes como éste? 

Querida amiga, que tengas un día muy feliz en compañía de quienes quieres y te quieren. Con un cariñoso abrazo,

Oldy.

(Sin intentar ser indiscreto, ¿llegaste ya a la etapa que llegó mi esposa hace algunos años? Ella dice que sigue _cumpliendo_ años, pero que no los _celebra_ para nada, y menos cambia el contador. O a la mía, que digo que ya no cumplo más años de vida, sino que acumulo más años de experiencia...).


----------



## blasita

Queridos Bondia y Oldy:

*                                   ¡Muchísimas gracias por vuestra felicitación!*


Hemos acabado ya hace unas horas una supercomilona con amigos y familiares. Ha sido estupendo.


Querido Oldy, yo simplemente doy gracias cada día por despertarme y por haber sido tan afortunada en mi vida. Para mí cumplir un año más es un verdadero regalo; así lo tomo. Como ambos sabéis bien, es bastante duro  sobrevivir a determinadas situaciones que la vida nos presenta. Pero aquí estamos, plantándole cara. Después de tantas vicisitudes estamos aquí, vivitos y coleando. Bien por nosotros. Gracias, amigos.

Otro abrazo a todos los foreros (y siento ser tan empalagosa ...).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues me alegro muchísimo, nada como una buena comilona familiar. Nosotros acabamos de tener una hace unos días, también estupenda, por nuestro aniversario de matrimonio.

Bueno, yo también disfruto con cada nuevo día que me llega "de yapa" (los que no sepan lo que quiere decir, que consulten el DRAE, vamos!). A lo que me refería es que los de mi círculo y edad ya no vivimos esclavos de lo que dicen nuestras cédulas de identidad. Es decir, lo que menos nos importa es "cuántos años" tenemos. Lo realmente importante es, como tú bien dices, cómo recibimos cada nuevo día. Es cierto que nuestras carrocerías ya muestran los 300 000 kilómetros recorridos, pero lo que hay dentro sigue joven. Mal que mal, hasta la carrocería de un Rolls Royce se deteriora. Pero probablemente recorrerá aún muchísimos kilómetros más, con una que otra cojera temporal. Es el espíritu el que cuenta; los años son lo de menos.

(Hablando de empalagosos, creo que no lo he hecho mal  ).


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Pero probablemente recorrerá aún muchísimos kilómetros más, con una que otra cojera temporal.



Eso esperamos todos, y con las menos cojeras posibles, querido Oldy. Eres como el buen vino, mejoras con el tiempo.


----------



## duvija

Che, si no avisan, ¿cómo podemos enterarnos? Felicitaciones a quienes corresponda ser felicitados (si leo todo el hilo, tal vez hasta me dé cuenta y todo... Que la edad no es solamente patrimonio de Oldy - el mejor nombre del foro). Y encima el cumple de Blasita? más felicitaciones, tonce...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Che, si no avisan, ¿cómo podemos enterarnos? Felicitaciones a quienes corresponda ser felicitados (si leo todo el hilo, tal vez hasta me dé cuenta y todo... Que la edad no es solamente patrimonio de Oldy - el mejor nombre del foro). Y encima el cumple de Blasita? más felicitaciones, tonce...



Bueno, mi querida amiga de buen genio, éso es algo que yo he reclamado desde que descubrí este foro de felicitaciones. Por ello que he adquirido (bueno, más o menos) el hábito de visitarlo con cierta frecuencia. Y *mi* edad es patrimonio (y problema) exclusivamente mío...


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Bueno, mi querida amiga de buen genio, éso es algo que yo he reclamado desde que descubrí este foro de felicitaciones. Por ello que he adquirido (bueno, más o menos) el hábito de visitarlo con cierta frecuencia. Y *mi* edad es patrimonio (y problema) exclusivamente mío...



No tenés muchos más que yo...


----------



## blasita

Bueno, no vamos a echar carreras ... Aunque sí hay que decir que soy la más joven y lozana, ¡hala!

Gracias, Duvi. Besotes.


----------



## duvija

blasita said:


> Bueno, no vamos a echar carreras ... Aunque sí hay que decir que soy la más joven y lozana, ¡hala!
> 
> *Pero yo uso más retruécanos y chascarrillos, mientras bailo flamenco sobre la mesa de luz.
> 
> *Gracias, Duvi. Besotes.


----------



## blasita

¡Toma ya! Me creo que puedas hacer esas cosas por separado, pero eso de todas a la vez ... esto que ... no. ¿Tienes pruebas gráficas?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Blasita, se te olvidó el "la más bella". Aunque no quieras publicar una foto tuya para no dejar verdes de envidia a las demás... Y no le creas ni la décima parte de lo que dice a duvija, que refugia un corazón tierno detrás de sus muchos disfraces de ogro. ¿O debería decir "ogra"?


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Blasita, se te olvidó el "la más bella". Aunque no quieras publicar una foto tuya para no dejar verdes de envidia a las demás... Y no le creas ni la décima parte de lo que dice a duvija, que refugia un corazón tierno detrás de sus muchos disfraces de ogro. ¿O debería decir "ogra"?



Ogra y descorazonada...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Ogra y descorazonada...



De los dientes para afuera...


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> De los dientes para afuera...



¿Dientes? ¿A mi edad?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> ¿Dientes? ¿A mi edad?



Vamos, hablo de esas cosas que usas/te pones para mascar; me pareció poco caballeroso precisar más.


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Vamos, hablo de esas cosas que usas/te pones para mascar; me pareció poco caballeroso precisar más.



Ah, ¿te referís a esos que pongo en un vasito de agua, también sobre la mesita de luz, y que me cuesta esquivar durante mis danzas flamencas? Se me arma cada chanchada...
(De paso, tengo unos dientes de conejo, feroces. Se me ven a dos cuadras. Y cuando me río, peor. Pero después de la dentadura de madera de Lincoln, me conformo con mi excelente dentadura)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Ah, ¿te referís a esos que pongo en un vasito de agua, también sobre la mesita de luz, y que me cuesta esquivar durante mis danzas flamencas? Se me arma cada chanchada...
> (De paso, tengo unos dientes de conejo, feroces. Se me ven a dos cuadras. Y cuando me río, peor. Pero después de la dentadura de madera de Lincoln, me conformo con mi excelente dentadura)



Sí, así que, volviendo atrás, cuando dices


> Ogra y descorazonada...



todos sabemos que lo dices "de esas cosas (como quieras llamarlas) para afuera". Y que el el fondo guardas (¡y escondes todo lo que puedes, no siempre con éxito!) un corazón de oro. Y corro a esconderme para no recibir de lleno tu respuesta...


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Blasita, se te olvidó el "la más bella". Aunque no quieras publicar una foto tuya para no dejar verdes de envidia a las demás...



¡Es verdad! Se me olvidó ese importante detalle ...

Con que no nos dé nuestra adorable ogresa con el mazo eléctrico ese que lleva ... Yo también me escondo, ¿me haces un hueco?


----------



## ewie

769 posts later, I finally notice this thread: Congradulaciones, Blasita


----------



## blasita

What a lovely surprise!  Thank you very much, Ewie.

Thanks a lot for everything and for being such a nice person.

Cheers.


----------



## Pinairun

ewie said:


> 769 posts later, I finally notice this thread: Congradulaciones, Blasita



Oh, no importa. Si esperas un poquito, serás el primero en la fiesta de los 11 000. Que va a ser ya mismo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como que no quiere la cosa, y mientras todavía hay personas que celebran sus 10.000 mensajes, blasita llegó ahora a los 11.000. ¡Felicitaciones para ella! Y que podamos seguir leyendo sus atinados y certeros comentarios por mucho tiempo más...


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Como que no quiere la cosa, y mientras todavía hay personas que celebran sus 10.000 mensajes, blasita llegó ahora a los 11.000. ¡Felicitaciones para ella! Y que podamos seguir leyendo sus atinados y certeros comentarios por mucho tiempo más...



Oldy Nuts lo ha expresado tan bien, que sólo me queda decir:
¡Lo mismo digo!
Abrazo, blasita.
bondia


----------



## blasita

Muchísimas gracias, Oldy.

Oldy, me gustaría explicar que la idea de unir el hilo que me has abierto para celebrar mis 11 000 es mía (gracias al mod por atender mi petición). Había ya añadido mi nombre en el hilo ese de arriba de 'Thanks, but no thanks' (hasta los 15 000) y lo lógico es que se borrara. Mi razón para pedir mi inclusión en dicho hilo fue solo de pudor y vergüenza: no creo que me lo merezca y no quería estar dando la tabarra. Acepta mis disculpas, por favor. Pero no he querido que se borre un detalle tan bonito, que yo valoro mucho. Además en la situación actual me viene fenomenal. 

Bondia, ¡qué alegría me da! Muchas gracias. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Blasita, ningún inconveniente, incluso mejor así.

Y confieso con vergüenza que se me pasó que estuviste de cumpleaños el 2. ¡Felicitaciones atrasadas!


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Blasita, ningún inconveniente, incluso mejor así.
> Y confieso con vergüenza que se me pasó que estuviste de cumpleaños el 2. ¡Felicitaciones atrasadas!



Gracias, guapetón.

Sí, mi cumple fue glorioso; hacía mucho que no estaba en casa y disfruté un montón. And, Oldy, better late than never. Pero este dicho inglés no consigue expresar lo que quiero decir. Lo que quiero decir es que creo que hay que aprovechar toda ocasión para celebrar lo que sea.

Un saludo, gracias y un beso a todos  (y perdón por la barrila que os estoy dando; seguro que si hubierais sabido que os venía todo esto encima, no habríais entrado a este hilo ...).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

blasita said:


> ...
> ...y perdón por la barrila que os estoy dando; seguro que si hubierais sabido que os venía todo esto encima, no habríais entrado a este hilo ...).



Yo creo que te equivocas. Te conocemos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Happy birthday, happy santo and happy 10,000! Next time ask to get paid by the word 
(And congrats on the other 1,000 that it took to reply to all the congratulations on the first 10,000  )


----------



## blasita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Yo creo que te equivocas. Te conocemos.



Ya te digo  ... Besotes.



k-in-sc said:


> Happy birthday, happy santo and happy 10,000! Next time ask to get paid by the word
> (And congrats on the other 1,000 that it took to reply to all the congratulations on the first 10,000  )



Happy everything! (Love it. Thank you very much!)

Seriously (I know you hate this ...): really, really happy to see you here. Thanks so much, K; you're unique, great (know you're going to hate this too ...).

Gracias por todo. Un superabrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Nueva proeza silenciosa: Blasita ya pasó los 12.000.

(Perdóname, blasita, ya sé que no te gusta que te celebren, pero a mí me complace celebrarte y fue culpa tuya permitir que este hilo se prolongara más allá de lo que habías establecido. Y, por favor, sigue acompañándonos).


----------



## blasita

*¡Qué maravillosa sorpresa!*

*¡Muchas gracias, Oldy**!

*Gracias por todo, todo. Besotes.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola Blasita!

Pero, ¡qué velocidad!

!!!Muchas felicidades por tus 12000 aportes!!!

Un fuerte abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Pinairun

¡Cuánta razón tienes, Peter!
Esta chica va más rápida que el AVE..., pero allá donde se detiene deja su impronta.

!!!Muchas gracias por estar con nosotros, Blasita, y por todos y cada uno de tus aportes!!!

Pido tres hurras por nuestra compañera y amiga, y un brindis por sus próximos 12 000:

¡¡Hurra!! ¡¡Hurra!!
¡¡Hurra!!​


----------



## k-in-sc

Congrats Blasita, we're lucky to have you


----------



## blasita

¡Guau! ¡Qué afortunada soy de haberos encontrado en el camino! Gracias, amigos.

Lo que hace tener más tiempo libre ahora ... Peter, superguapo, te lo agradezco un montón. Un besazo enorme va para allá.

Uy, Pina, muchas gracias. Todo lo que tienes de excelente forera lo tienes de buena gente. Ojalá pueda seguir aprendiendo de ti mucho tiempo.

We're lucky to have *you*, K. Many thanks for _everything_. Estoy segura de que si escribieras un poquito más en español, dejarías a todos boquiabiertos (good for you). Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos (muchos y variados), con ese estupendo y característico sentido del humor y, especialmente, por ser tan maja.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Nueva proeza silenciosa: Blasita ya pasó los 12.000.
> Y, por favor, sigue acompañándonos.



UyUyUy.. y yo sin enterarme  Mis únicas "excusas" son los 35º a la sombra que me tienen *atontaíta* (incluso más que lo habitual)
Blasita, Blasita, a este paso le vas a adelantar a Oldy... 
Cariños


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Bondia.

No sabes la alegría que me da saber de ti. Y seguro que a los demás también ...

Yo estoy que me derrito, la verdad. Son casi las nueve de la noche y tenemos (¡dentro de casa!) esos 35º ... Esto debería estar prohibido por la Convención de Ginebra o algo ...

Besotes.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Bondia.
> 
> No sabes la alegría que me da saber de ti. Y seguro que a los demás también ...
> 
> Yo estoy que me derrito, la verdad. Son casi las nueve de la noche y tenemos (¡dentro de casa!) esos 35º ... Esto debería estar prohibido por la Convención de Ginebra o algo ...
> 
> Besotes.


Y yo creí que estábamos sufriendo nosotros; ayer por la noche (a eso de las 11) 30 grados dentro de la casa. Y allí está aun peor


----------



## blasita

Yo creía que no teníais tanto calor por allí, Peter. Vaya plan ... Nuestra casa es un chalé al que le da todo el día el sol por todas partes ... Parecemos pollos asándonos en un horno. En fin, que es agosto.  A ver si llueve un poquito, que es lo que necesitamos, al menos por aquí.

Un saludito. Cuídate.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Y nosotros, por acá, sofocados con los 20 ºC de hoy , luego de más de una semana completa de frío y chubascos. Desgraciadamente, muy poca nieve caída en la cordillera, por lo que no conseguimos salir de la peor sequía de las últimas décadas.

Afortunadamente, Santiago tiene en verano la bendición de que la temperatura empieza a bajar cuando se pone el sol; y así podemos pasar de una máxima de 32 ºC a las tres de la tarde, a una mínima de unos 5 ºC a las 6 de la madrugada. Lo que al menos permite dormir bien en la noche. Y sí, ya sé, no hay que contar plata delante de los pobres, así que mejor me callo.


----------



## blasita

Pues sí, Oldy, decidido: de esta me voy directamente a la cama. Y venga a ponernos los dientes largos ... (Me alegro un montón por ti).

Hala, y me voy sin invitar a nada; es que no tengo vergüenza, la verdad. Menos mal que Pina ya nos surtió bien de champán ...


----------



## KirkandRafer

Se va de vacaciones uno y se lo pierde todo.

Felicidades. Que sigas colaborando por aquí mucho tiempo.

P.S. Aquí hace más calor. Lo juro


----------



## blasita

¡Qué sorpresa tan estupenda! Muchas gracias, Kirk. Y nosotros que podamos disfrutar de tu presencia en los foros mucho, mucho tiempo.

De lo del calor: te creo. Por cierto, seguramente la semana que viene nos vamos de vacas unos días a tu tierra. Estamos deseándolo.


----------



## KirkandRafer

En la costa, supongo, que allí se está más o menos bien. Al interior no os acerquéis ni de compras; la capital y sus alrededores son inhabitables. ¡Qué fosca!

Disfrutadlo cuanto podáis


----------



## blasita

Sí, a San Pedro. De allí era mi suegro. Te decía que lo sé porque pasé (hace muchos años ya, cuando era muy joven) un verano entero trabajando en Murcia capital. Encima era un trabajo que casi siempre se hacía en el exterior. Y fue entonces cuando me di cuenta de que el calor de Madrid no es nada en comparación ...

Gracias otra vez, guapetón.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Blasita.
Perdona, mujer, por no haberlo hecho antes; mi sincera felicitación por tus contribuciones a los foros.
Al paso que vas, habrá que pasarse por este hilo una vez al mes por lo menos.
Un cariñoso saludo.


----------



## blasita

¡Por aquí nos vemos cada mes, entonces!

Me hace mucha ilu, Juan, y mucho más viniendo de ti.

Saludito.


----------

